#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Αποδοχή από το ΤΕΕ των πτυχιούχων μηχανικών Τ.Ε. ως ισότιμων μελών του

## Pappos

Στην Γερμανία υπάρχει ένας φορέας που δέχεται όλους τους μηχανικούς, είτε από ΑΕΙ είτε από ΤΕΙ. Στην Ελλάδα γιατί δεν γίνεται αυτό ?
Μήπως επειδή υπάρχει χαμηλό level γενικά στην Ελλάδα ? Μήπως επειδή συμφέρει τους Μηχανικούς ΑΕΙ να τα έχουν όλα (απο τοπογραφικά μέχρι ηλεκτρολογικα) και να θυμίζει καθεστώς Β. Κορέας ? 

Γιατί δεν μπορούμε να γίνουμε Ευρωπαίοι και φαινόμαστε γελοίοι στο εξωτερικό ? Έτυχε θέμα για το παραπάνω στο εξωτερικό και με κοιτούσαν λες και ήρθα από καμία αφρικανική χώρα. Είναι κρίμα αλλά κάποτε τα πράματα πρέπει να αλλάξουν. Με το σκεπτικό αυτό που δεν διαφέρει σε τίποτα από χούντα (εμείς και εμείς και ότι γουστάρουμε κάνουμε) δεν προχωράει ο κλάδος γενικά όλων των μηχανικών. Είναι κρίμα βέβαια γιατί δεν είμαστε μόνοι μας στην Ευρώπη. 

Το ερώτημα λοιπόν είναι γιατί δεν υπάρχει εννιαίος φορεάς για όλους τους μηχανικούς. Απαντήστε αιτιολογημένα και σοβαρά.

Σας ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Xάρης

Κακώς δεν υπάρχει.
Κακώς δεν δέχεται το ΤΕΕ να εγγράψει ως μέλη του και τους μηχανικούς Τ.Ε.
Κακώς δεν ασφαλίζονται στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και οι μηχανικοί Τ.Ε.

Τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα όμως και το πώς αυτά θα αποδίδονται είναι διαφορετικό θέμα.

----------

iovo, Pappos

----------


## vmaniad

Ίσως αυτό που ρωτάς έγινε γιατί όταν έγινε το τεε δεν υπήρχαν τει...

----------


## Pappos

Τώρα υπάρχουν όμως.

----------


## Pappos

Δηλαδή δεν συμφωνείτε για έναν εννιαίο φορέα για όλους τους μηχανικούς ?

----------


## JTB

@SPY1551 : Το ότι δηλώσεις είσαι ισχύει και τώρα... Αλλά δεν είναι ευθύνη του καθενός μας να ελέγχει αυτά... Το Α.Μ. ΤΕΕ είναι αρκετό... Δηλαδή αν ως μηχανικός δώσεις εξετάσεις δεν σε υποβιβάζει; Τα 5 χρόνια του Πολυτεχνείου δεν είναι αρκετά; Θα έβλεπα πολύ πιο χρήσιμη την εφαρμογή δια βίου εκπαίδευσης σε νέους κανονισμούς και μεθόδους παρά ξερές εξετάσεις σε πράγματα που τα διδάχθηκες μόλις πριν 1 χρόνο... 

Οσο για το ερώτημα σχετικά με τον ενιαίο φορέα, θα μπορούσε να έχει εφαρμογή μόνο μετά από την οριστική τακτοποίηση των ζητημάτων με τα επαγγ. δικαιώματα... Αλλιώς πώς είναι δυνατόν να είμαστε ένας ενιαίος επαγγελματικός κλάδος και να τρωγόμαστε μεταξύ μας...

----------


## vmaniad

> @SPY1551 : Δηλαδή αν ως μηχανικός δώσεις εξετάσεις δεν σε υποβιβάζει; Τα 5 χρόνια του Πολυτεχνείου δεν είναι αρκετά; Θα έβλεπα πολύ πιο χρήσιμη την εφαρμογή δια βίου εκπαίδευσης σε νέους κανονισμούς και μεθόδους παρά ξερές εξετάσεις σε πράγματα που τα διδάχθηκες μόλις πριν 1 χρόνο...


δεν συμφωνώ σε αυτό.
Κατα τη γνώμη μου το σωστότερο είναι να εκπαιδευόμαστε πριν πάρουμε την άδεια ασκησης επαγγέλματος, όπως οι γιατροι κάνουν ειδικότητα, τουλάχιστον σε ορισμένες ειδικότητες όπως τα στατικά κ.α. 




> @SPY1551
> Οσο για το ερώτημα σχετικά με τον ενιαίο φορέα, θα μπορούσε να έχει εφαρμογή μόνο μετά από την οριστική τακτοποίηση των ζητημάτων με τα επαγγ. δικαιώματα... Αλλιώς πώς είναι δυνατόν να είμαστε ένας ενιαίος επαγγελματικός κλάδος και να τρωγόμαστε μεταξύ μας...


Συμφώνω απόλυτα.

----------


## vmaniad

> κάνουν εγκαίνια νέων σχολών


και κολεγίων... σε 33 νομίζω έδωσαν έγκριση και τώρα το ξανασκέφτονται..

----------


## George kara

Γεια σας κι από εμένα!
Oι εξελίξεις εκεί οδηγούν παιδιά σε ενιαίο φορέα ο οποίος θα πιστοποιεί και τα Ε.Δ....απλά δεν νομίζω ότι θα έχει τη σημερινή μορφή του ΤΕΕ και με την προϋπόθεση ότι θα έχουν ρυθμιστεί τα Ε.Δ. των Μηχανικών ΤΕΙ.

----------


## vasgi

Δυστυχώς οι συνδικαλιστές έχουν συγκεκριμμένη τακτική . Οι του ΤΕΕ λένε κατάργηση των σχολών μηχανικών ΤΕ και καθόλου δικαιώματα και αντίστοιχα οι της ΕΕΤΕΜ , λένε σχεδόν πλήρη δικαιώματα . Η πολιτεία πρέπει να βρεί την χρυσή τομή , αλλά πολιτικοί και συνδικαλιστές είναι όμηροι του πολιτικού κόστους και της καρέκλας και έτσι περιμένουν την ΕΕ σαν από μηχανής θεό να τους πάρει την καυτή πατάτα από τα χέρια . 
Αυτοί είναι οι ταγοί μας , γιά αυτό και η Ελλάδα χλευάζεται από τους ξένους .

----------


## Xάρης

Επαναλαμβάνω το θέμα είναι ο ενιαίος φορέας και όχι τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα και τι πώς αυτά αποδίδονται ή θα έπρεπε να αυποδίδονται. 
Αυτό για να μείνουμε εντός θέματος.




> ...Οσο για το ερώτημα σχετικά με τον ενιαίο φορέα, θα μπορούσε να έχει εφαρμογή μόνο μετά από την οριστική τακτοποίηση των ζητημάτων με τα επαγγ. δικαιώματα... Αλλιώς πώς είναι δυνατόν να είμαστε ένας ενιαίος επαγγελματικός κλάδος και να τρωγόμαστε μεταξύ μας...


 Θεωρώ ότι γίνεται να υπάρξει πρώτα αποδοχή των μηχανικών Τ.Ε. στο ΤΕΕ και μετά συζήτηση "μέσα" πλέον όλων στο ΤΕΕ ως ισότιμων μελών, για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα. Και ας υπάρχουν διαφωνίες περί αυτών. 
Αν δεν γινόταν αυτό τότε Αρχιτέκτονες και Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί δε θα μπορούσαν να είναι μέλη στο ίδιο ΤΕΕ. Ή νομίζετε ότι δεν υπάρχουν διαφωνίες μεταξύ τους για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα.
*
@vasgi*
Οι συνδικαλιστές είναι οι εκπρόσωποί μας που τους εκλέγουμε με την ψήφο μας ή... με την αποχή μας!
Πόσοι ψηφίζουν και με τι κριτήρια στις εκλογές του ΤΕΕ και πόσοι στις εκλογές της ΕΕΤΕΜ;
Ψηφίζω και εγώ στις εκλογές του ΤΕΕ, παράταξη με την οποία διαφωνώ με τις θέσεις της για τα ΤΕΙ. Τους τα λέω αλλά τι είναι ο όποιος Χάρης, μια μονάδα, μια ψήφος. Μπορώ να επηρεάσω τις θέσεις της παράταξης; Είναι δημοκρατικές οι διαδικασίες μέσα στις παρατάξεις; Ρητορικά τα ερωτήματα. 
Μπορούμε να τα αλλάξουμε αυτό; Η απάντηση είναι μπορούμε αλλά δεν θέλουμε. Αυτό τουλάχιστον καταλαβαίνω από την αδιαφορία και την αποχή.

----------


## JTB

> Θεωρώ ότι γίνεται να υπάρξει πρώτα αποδοχή των μηχανικών Τ.Ε. στο ΤΕΕ και μετά συζήτηση "μέσα" πλέον όλων στο ΤΕΕ ως ισότιμων μελών, για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα. Και ας υπάρχουν διαφωνίες περί αυτών. 
> Αν δεν γινόταν αυτό τότε Αρχιτέκτονες και Πολιτικοί Μηχανικοί δε θα μπορούσαν να είναι μέλη στο ίδιο ΤΕΕ. Ή νομίζετε ότι δεν υπάρχουν διαφωνίες μεταξύ τους για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα.


Ηδη σε κάποια άλλη συζήτηση διάβασα ότι τα δικαιώματα των αρχιτεκτόνων στα τοπογραφικά δεν κατοχυρώνονται νομικά αλλά άναφέρονται σε εισαγγελική απόφαση... Αν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο, φαντάσου δουλειές στο νομικό τμήμα του ΤΕΕ από προσφυγές Τ.Ε. 
Οσο για Π.Μ. και Α.Μ(?) είναι μόνο δύο και κάνουν ανταλλαγή, μοιράζονται... Οι Τ.Ε. έρχονται μόνο για να πάρουν και όχι να προσφέρουν τίποτε...

----------


## Pappos

Ένα μόνο θα πω. Πως Μηχανικοί όπως ο Χάρης ή o βιογράφος μου (κ.α που τώρα μου διαφεύγουν), που η αξία έχει αποδεχτεί από τα forum, δέχονται με απλότητα και σχεδόν αυτονόητα την αποδοχή τους και στο ΤΕΕ και στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ...
Δηλαδή αυτοί πως το δέχονται δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω.

----------


## Xάρης

Και βέβαια θα ήταν προς το συμφέρον τους.
Όλες οι παρατάξεις προκειμένου να πάρουν τις ψήφους των ~40.000 μελών τους θα επανεξέταζαν τη στάση τους.

----------


## Xάρης

Όντως αφού θα αποτελούν το 1/4 των μελών.

Επίσης, είναι αυτοί που θα έχουν τη μικρότερη αποχή αφού θα έχουν το μεγαλύτερο κίνητρο για να ψηφίσουν.

Αλλά εκτός των συνδικαλιστών του ΤΕΕ που θα "αναστατωθούν", το ίδιο θα γίνει και με τους συνδικαλιστές της ΕΕΤΕΜ!

----------


## JTB

Το θέμα επαναπροσδιορίζεται με τα τελευταία επιχειρήματά σας... Πράγματι το ζήτημα των ψήφων θα ήταν ισχυρό κίνητρο, νομίζω όμως ότι ανεξάρτητα από το πως θα διαφήμιζαν τη στάση τους οι παρατάξεις, θα παραπέμπαν το θέμα στο υπουργείο Παιδείας και υπόγεια θα εμπόδιζαν τις όποιες αλλαγές...

----------


## shelby

Mα ακριβώς για αυτό το λόγο το ΤΕΕ δεν μας θέλει μέλη του

----------


## kdami

Το ΤΕΕ είναι πιο δυσκίνητο και από το ίδιο το κράτος. Δεν μπορεί να είσαι συγχρόνως σύμβουλος της πολιτείας και συνδικαλιστικό όργανο. Πρέπει να επιλέξει τι από τα δυο θα είναι. Ο τρόπος που λειτουργεί είναι σαν να διοικείται απο πτυχιούχους της φιλοσοφικής και όχι από μηχανικούς. Ακούμε συνεχώς ακαδημαϊκές συζητήσεις αντί να βλέπουμε να δίνονται λύσεις στα προβλήματα όπως θα περίμενε κάποιος από τεχνοκράτες. Άρα το θέμα δεν είναι ένας ενιαίος φορέας αλλά ένας σοβαρός φορέας χωρίς εξαρτήσεις και με γνώμονα το συμφέρον πρώτα του κοινωνικού συνόλου και μετά των μελών του. Σήμερα είναι μια συντεχνία κρατικοδίαιτων που στην πλάτη των χιλιάδων μελών του παίζει διάφορα παιχνίδια

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι το ΤΕΕ είναι δυσκίνητο.
Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν μπορεί να είναι συνδικαλιστικό όργανο των μελών του και παράλληλα και τεχνικός σύμβουλος του κράτους.
Ναι, δεν βοηθά όσο θα θέλαμε και δεν εξυπηρετεί τα συμφέροντα των μελών του και της κοινωνίας.

Το πρόβλημα όμως το δημιουργούμε εμείς οι ίδιοι είτε με την αποχή μας είτε με την ψήφο μας.
Η διοικούσα επιτροπή του ΤΕΕ προκύπτει από εμάς.
Συνεπώς έχουμε την ευθύνη για ό,τι κάνει και ό,τι δεν κάνει.
Το μόνο που θα πω και λίγο είναι ότι δεν μπορώ προσωπικά να αισθάνομαι περήφανος.

Γιατί ο όποιος νέος φορέας δεν θα έχει εξαρτήσεις; Γιατί να είναι σοβαρός; Γιατί να μη λειτουργεί όπως ακριβώς το ΤΕΕ και να έχουμε μια από τα ίδια; Πώς θα το πετύχουμε αυτό;

----------


## cna

Στο μόνο που μπορώ να απαντήσω χωρίς πολλή σκέψη Χάρη είναι στο θέμα του γιατί δεν μπορεί να είναι και σύμβουλος και συνδικαλιστικό όργανο. Ο λόγος κατ' εμέ είναι απλά γιατί πολλές φορές το κράτος μπορεί να λειτουργήσει εις βάρος κάποιας κοινωνικής ομάδας για το καλό του τόπου. Ο εν λόγω φορέας λοιπόν τί θα κοιτάξει να διαφυλάξει πρώτα; Το καλό του κράτους ή το καλό των μελών του; Δεν ήταν άλλωστε λίγες οι φορές που χρησιμοποίησε τον συμβουλευτικό του ρόλο στις διεκδικήσεις του, είτε με αποχή των συμβούλων του από τα όργανα της πολιτείας μέχρι να πετύχει αυτό που θέλει είτε με άλλα μέσα.

----------

Theo

----------


## Theo

Οι θεωρίες όλων μας λίγο πολύ γνωστές και αποδεκτές από όλους όσους θέλουν να λέγονται και να είναι μηχανικοί.

Δλδ πρακτικά μυαλά και άνθρωποι με όραμα, ιδέες και λύσεις.

Θα αναλύσω λίγο το πρακτικό καθώς καίει.

Σαφώς και το ΤΕΕ είναι πιο αργό και από ριπλέι στην όποια εξέλιξη πραγματοποιείται γύρω μας σήμερα.
Σαφώς και είναι κομματικός θύλακας και ΟΧΙ συνδικαλιστικός (μην τα μπερδεύουμε) και ΟΧΙ συντεχνιακός.
Σαφώς και μηχανικοί ΠΕ και ΤΕ είναι και εργάζονται στο ίδιο ακριβώς εργασιακό αντικείμενο, με την ίδια νομοθεσία, τις ίδιες συνθήκες, την ίδια νομοθεσία, ανησυχίες κ.α. και παραδόξως διαφορετικές συντεχνιακές και επαγγελματικές ομάδες.

Να μην αναφερθώ σε ΕΕΤΕΜ καθώς θα γελάσει και το παρδαλό κατσίκι.

Σαφώς και ένας νέος φορέας θα είναι δυνατός, αλλά Χάρη όχι κατ' ανάγκη όπως εσύ τον θέλεις και εννοείς.

Σαφώς Χάρη και η τύχη του ΤΕΕ έφτασε εκεί από εμάς ομοίως και των συναδέλφων της ΕΕΤΕΜ από τους ίδιους.

Η λύση είναι γνωστή : συμμετοχή στα κοινά από όλους αλλιώς μην κακαρίζουμε.

----------

shelby

----------


## vasgi

Παιδιά δυστυχώς η συμμετοχή στα κοινά , περιορίζεται από τον κομματικό εναγκαλισμό , ο οποίος διαθέτει όλες τις αβάντες .
Οποιοι προσπαθούν να δράσουν έξω από αυτό το σύστημα , αντιμετωπίζονται τουλάχιστον σαν γραφικοί με αποτέλεσμα να χάνουν κάθε διάθεση ενασχόλησης .

----------

shelby, Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

*@cna*
Ας υποθέσουμε ότι είναι ξεχωριστά όργανα. Άλλος ο τεχνικός σύμβουλος κι άλλος ο συντεχνιακός φορέας. 
Αυτοί που θα είναι μέλη του οργάνου που θα αποτελούν τον τεχνικό σύμβουλο του κράτους θα εκλέγονται; Αν ναι από ποιους; Από τους μηχανικούς; Μηχανικοί δε θα είναι και οι ίδιοι; Πώς θα τα καταφέρουν λοιπόν να μη μπλέκουν τα συμφέροντα του κράτους με τα συμφέροντα της συντεχνίας τους; Αν τα καταφέρουν γιατί να μη τα καταφέρουν κι όταν θα ταυτίζονται τεχνικός σύμβουλος και συντεχνιακό όργανο όπως σήμερα στο ΤΕΕ.

*@Theo*
Δεν καταλαβαίνω τι είναι αυτό σε κάνεις να πιστεύεις ότι ο νέος φορέας θα είναι δυνατός. Και τι εννοείς "δυνατός";
Όσο για το αν είναι όπως τον θέλω ή όχι δεν έχει σημασία για τους υπόλοιπους. Εγώ θα είμαι ένα απλό μέλος του και πάλι όπως και εσείς και ο καθένας μας μπορεί να περιμένει απ' το όργανο αυτό διαφορετικά πράγματα.

----------

